
The Fitzpatrick scale – A numerical classification schema for human skin color - kyleee
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitzpatrick_scale
======
kyleee
Interesting that the emoji council adapted it for the skin tone variations in
emojis:

"The Fitzpatrick scale is also the basis of skin color in emoji, with 5
modifiers according to the Fitzpatrick scale (types I and II merged)."

~~~
burfog
Well, sort of. They discriminated against types I and II.

~~~
kyleee
I do wonder why they merged two tones

